# Integrado amplificador de audio con menor distorsión armónica ?



## PATEDEFUA (Abr 26, 2018)

¿ Cual es el integrado para un amplificador de audio HI FI con menor distorsión armónica, alguno supera al LM3886?

 Por lo pronto es curiosidad, no pienso armar un ampli hoy, pero quien sabe...
Me parece que es una buena pregunta... Opiniones?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 26, 2018)

No te encandiles seguro que no has visto ni leido completa la hoja de datos.
Si a otro amplificador no se lo lleva  a la maxima potecia, la distorción es muy baja
Si a este mismo lo pasas de ciertas condiciones también la distorción se dispara, has visto las curvas?

En otro orden para que se quiere tan baja distorción, hasta que rango llega tu oído? tu oído es capaz de distinguir entre una distorción del 1% y otro del 0.1%?
Cuando se escucha un MP3. ya hay distorción, entonces cual es el sentido, cuando se quiere hoy muchos graves más distorción, entonces cual es el sentido?
A un amplificador de 50W y de 1% a 10W(es muy fuerte para una habitación) tendra para ese nivel una distorción muy baja, a medida que sube la potencia la señal se deteriora aún a mitad de potencia su distorción sera muy pero muy baja.
Todo esto suponiendo que la habitación de escucha desde el punto de vista reproductivo tiene las dimensiones y las formas adecuadas, de no ser así la señal se distorcionara a causa del recinto.
Por ese motivo en los amplis automotores se admite hasta un 10% dado que por la forma del recinto que es muy mala acusticamente, aún poniendo un amplificador de muy baja distorción, la misma sera afectada y llegara a nuetros oídos muy distorcionada

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 26, 2018


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 26, 2018)

La pregunta es: en que condiciones tiene la menor distorsión armónica???
*Fijate este diseño* con un LM3886 en modo compuesto la distorsión que logra...sumada a un diseño alucinante del PCB, etc, etc. Leelo por que vale la pena, y hay un tema en DIYAudio donde discuten muchisimas cosas muy interesantes.
*Y este otro* es un amplificador "normal" con el LM3886 pero con un diseño del PCB y del circuito que minimiza cualquier distorsión. También hay un tema en DIYAudio.

Pero no es que con otro chip no se pueda lograr algo parecido, el problema es tener el equipamiento de este tipo para medir y las habilidades de diseño y simulación del PCB.


----------



## Novato en Vigilia (Dic 10, 2018)

Existe algun integrado que supere al resto en todo?, algo como el santo grial de los integrados, o solo se superan en cosas puntuales como el caletamiento, distorsion armonica(no se que es), u otros parametros que no conozco.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2018)

No tiene sentido hablar _"Del Integrado supremo"_ sino de un integrado con su fuente de alimentación y su pre-amplificador.
Por si solo un integrado *NO* hace mucho, dentro de un sistema bien diseñado hace "Todo"

Y no nos olvidemos de los transductores culpables del éxito o fracaso del sistema de audio.

Como dijo Fogonazo, poco conocido filósofo contemporáneo:
Un excelente equipo de sonido con malos parlantes sonara MAL
Un mediocre equipo de sonido con excelentes parlante sonará aceptablemente bien.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 10, 2018)

Si no sabés que significan los parámetros para que querés un top top?


----------



## Novato en Vigilia (Dic 10, 2018)

Muy buena cita @Fogonazo , aunque nada imparcial por cierto jaja. 
Esta claro que en principio los integrados de gama alta no serian para un noob como yo, con todo el diseño de el circuito que lo soporta. Es en una situacion ideal a la que me refiero con un excelente diseño y con los mejores y precisos componentes, no los sobreestimados por marketing (lei tu articulo Fogonazo sobre el Hi End) y por supuesto con muy buenos parlantes. Una situacion ideal. Pense que asumirian asi mi pregunta, pero les genere confusion.

@pandacba Claro que no entiendo aun que significan los parametros de audio, recien llevo aprendiendo como funcionan los filtros pasivos y ha sido un dolor de cabeza entender, no que hacen sino porque estan ahi sus componentes a veces de a dos. En un Tope de gama sus hojas de especificaciones son un buen punto de partida para armarse un glosario propio y mas practico, al menos asi es para mi en componentes para pc.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 10, 2018)

El mundo del audio es un mundo muy especial y muy subjetivo, hay integrados para baja, media potencia, en la gama alta hay algunos pocos exponentes salvo los híbridos, pero no existe uno que este por encima de todos, hay una variedad muy amplia, aparte depende de para que lo quieres, para escuchar en tu casa, y depende de que escuches, otros para sonorización masiva tienen otros requisitos igualmente. por ejemplo los amplificadores para auto se admite hasta un 10% de distorción máxima, porque el hámbito, el habitaculo de un auto es la peor sala de audición, por lo tanto que distorcione menos no se notara, para nada dada la forma de un habitáculo para coche y así, hay mucho para hablar, debes empezar de a poco, en el foro hay muchos muy buena realizaciones tanto con integrados como contrucciones con transistores discretos


----------



## Novato en Vigilia (Dic 10, 2018)

Gracias de nuevo por tu ayuda. Tiene sentido no pagar una configuracion top, si no podras escucharla correctamente, No lo tome en cuenta. Y justo me confundia el ver unos amplificadores con integrados y otros con muchos transistores, y ambos muy alabados por los que lo hicieron.
Ahora me imagino que el corte entre dos muy buenos estaria en la relacion entre el precio de los componentes vs calidad/potencia ademas del rendimiento?? pienso que no tiene sentido comprar componentes economicos, si lo que ahorro a la larga me lo gasto en potencia disipada como calor cierto?? jajaja se que se canso con tanta pregunta, mejor voy a seguir leyendo. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2018)

Novato en Vigilia dijo:


> Muy buena cita @Fogonazo , aunque nada imparcial por cierto jaja.


¿ Y por que falta de imparcialidad ?


> Esta claro que en principio los integrados de gama alta no serian para un noob como yo, con todo el diseño de el circuito que lo soporta. Es en una situacion ideal a la que me refiero con un excelente diseño y con los mejores y precisos componentes, no los sobreestimados por marketing (lei tu articulo Fogonazo sobre el Hi End) y por supuesto con muy buenos parlantes. Una situacion ideal. Pense que asumirian asi mi pregunta, pero les genere confusion. . . . .


No aclaras si el integrado sería para señal, excitación o potencia final.


----------



## Novato en Vigilia (Dic 10, 2018)

Uff el tema de citarse a si mismo da para largo y solo era un comentario al vuelo. Tu punto sobre los parlantes quedo claro.
Pense que con la descripcion del tema "integrado con menor distorsion armonica" se referia a etapas finales, basicamente, casi lo que llega a mi oido. Por lo visto no era asi. 
Estimado, no puedo aclarar lo que desconozco y me equivoque por eso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2018)

Ok.
Reduciendo el panorama a IC´s para finales y excitadores, sigue existiendo una variedad importante.
Yo diría que un *LM3886 *está entre los mejores, por supuesto existen mas en la lista.


----------



## Novato en Vigilia (Dic 10, 2018)

Gracias @Fogonazo 
Con lo que dijiste sobre la importancia de la fuente de alimentacion, parti a buscar info durante la tarde y encontre un tema tuyo del 2009 sobre ella.  
Hasta el calculo de los condensadores para filtrar el rizado, todo bien, el lazo de retorno lo entiendo a medias y lo de el salto del termo-magnetico, entiendo la causa pero no la solucion a eso. Asi que gracias tambien por ese aporte.


----------



## SKYFALL (Dic 10, 2018)

El tema de la calidad como componente integrado para audio del LM3886 es muy extenso y requiere para mi parecer, realizar montajes con integrados similares de menor potencia para familiarizarse con los mismos, por citar alguno puede ser el LM1875 que maneja un gran desempeño.


----------



## Novato en Vigilia (Dic 11, 2018)

Te entiendo. A veces quiero saber que es lo mas complejo o lo mejor en un area en particular, como para poner metas. En fin, partir por armar algo sencillo siempre sera lo mejor. 
Aun asi saque arto al limpio, como que el LM3886 es bueno para finales y excitadores existiendo otros integrados como alternativas, ver despues que es la etapa de señal, la existencia de integrados hibridos, la distorsion admitida segun la sonoridad del lugar, ya se lo que es la THD y que no siempre se considera mala, aprendi algo sobre calculos para fuentes de alimentacion, el LM1875 para empezar... aprendi mucho y tengo mucho pendiente.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 11, 2018)

Hay muchos integrados, tenes los fabricados por ST, por toshiba, por Sony, por panasonic.
Hay personas que quieren la menor distorción posible y son incapaces de reconocerla.
Con un amigo hicimos unas pruebas al respecto haciendo oir a estas personas amplificadores con niveles muy bajos de distorción y otros que no eran tan bajos, descubrimos que de todos ellos la mayoría no la percibía aún en valores cercanos al 10% y que también tienen un rango muy acotado del espectro de audio, nos sorprendio que muchos apenas pasados los 10Khz empiezan a no escucharlos, y fue alarmante la cantidad que no percibía la distorción por cruce!!!!!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 11, 2018)

Panda, éste si que aprecia hasta distorsiones inferiores al 0,1 %


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2018)

Este es algo mas raro pero también muy bueno:  *LM4766*


----------



## Novato en Vigilia (Dic 11, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Hay muchos integrados, tenes los fabricados por ST, por toshiba, por Sony, por panasonic.
> Hay personas que quieren la menor distorción posible y son incapaces de reconocerla.
> Con un amigo hicimos unas pruebas al respecto haciendo oir a estas personas amplificadores con niveles muy bajos de distorción y otros que no eran tan bajos, descubrimos que de todos ellos la mayoría no la percibía aún en valores cercanos al 10% y que también tienen un rango muy acotado del espectro de audio, nos sorprendio que muchos apenas pasados los 10Khz empiezan a no escucharlos, y fue alarmante la cantidad que no percibía la distorción por cruce!!!!!



Tengo entendido que la capacidad de oir frecuencias altas disminuye con la edad(mejor lo busque se llama presbiacusia) y disminuye mas si vives cerca de zonas ruidosas. Vi a algunos que se gastan un dineral en equipos con la menor distorsion, que en su mayoria, no podran diferenciar. Debe ser lo tipico del "yo tengo algo que tu no", mejor oido, dinero de sobra como para gastarse 1.500.0000 de euros, o ambas... Ahora si me dan ganas de saber diseñar uno de estos equipos sin distorsion, y quizas algun dia, armarlo en clase economica.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Este es algo mas raro pero también muy bueno:  *LM4766*



Gracias por el dato! Lo vi y aparece unas aplicaciones tipicas y su pcb, todavia no se hacer pcb, pero supongo que me sirven esos esquemas si quiero imitarlos en el futuro


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2018)

Novato en Vigilia dijo:


> . . . . .Gracias por el dato! Lo vi y aparece unas aplicaciones tipicas y su pcb, todavia no se hacer pcb, pero supongo que me sirven esos esquemas si quiero imitarlos en el futuro


En el Foro existe mucha información sobre como realizar las PCB´s de forma mas o menos artesanal.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 11, 2018)

No te olvides que el recinto donde se escucha también influye, como te comente antes un auto es muy malo para escuchar.
Por otro lado que música escuchas? Si te haces un buen equipo, digamos unos 25W por canal(en una habitación al máximo te dañara los oidos) al nivel adecuado de audición tendrá una distorción casi inmedible
No  te olvide a más potencia mayor distorción.
La distorción no lo es todo en un amplificador, solo hablás de distorción como si fuera lo único importante o el único requisito.
Te puedo poner dos equipos con muy baja distorción y de igual valor y pueden sentirse al oído muy diferentes


----------



## Novato en Vigilia (Dic 11, 2018)

Sobre un integrado "supremo": 





Novato en Vigilia dijo:


> o solo se superan en cosas puntuales como el caletamiento, distorsion armonica(no se que es), u otros parametros que no conozco.



Sobre el rendimiento y precio/calidad: 





Novato en Vigilia dijo:


> Ahora me imagino que el corte entre dos muy buenos estaria en la relacion entre el precio de los componentes vs calidad/potencia ademas del rendimiento?? pienso que no tiene sentido comprar componentes economicos, si lo que ahorro a la larga me lo gasto en potencia disipada como calor cierto??


 (recien lei sobre escribir bien la preguntas )
Amigazo, pregunte por mas cosas importantes en un amplificador, pero no me pescaron jajaja.
De todas maneras igual me informe de otras cosas importantes en un amplificador y en los parlantes como, la respuesta de frecuencia, potencia entregada,potencia admitida, angulo de dispersion. Claro que de momento, solo las conozco mas por nombre y una vaga descripcion, pero no tengo idea como funcionan o regularlas al diseñar un ampli.

Si tuviera que hacer un amplificador, tomando en cuenta mi habitacion que tiene 3 muros solidos de ladrillo de 20 cm estucado y 1 tabique divisorio de tableros de yeso/carton de 15mm por lado con 5 cm de espacio entre ellos, creo andar sobrado con uno de 25W por canal mas un woofer, pero quisiera hacer uno para mi taller, esta en una avenida bastante congestionada, con buses y camiones, mas mis maquinas. Creo que con 50 a 100W R.M.S andaria ¿cierto?(Con unos parlantes buenos) Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 12, 2018)

Un amplificador sonando a 3W en una habitación no te dejaria oir el sonido del timbre de la puerta ni una llamada telrfónica
Para una habitación como la que describes un ampli 10+10 aún es demasiado.
Con 50W propalo en una iglesia llena de gente y le sobra


----------



## Novato en Vigilia (Dic 12, 2018)

Siii me di cuenta hace un rato que los parlantes que tengo para pc son de 2,5W por canal mas 4W el subwoofer y suenan muy fuerte al maximo, muy feo si, pero fuerte. Pense que se necesitaba mucha, pero mucha mas potencia para escuchar fuerte la musica, de la que realmente se necesita para un espacio reducido.


----------



## shevchenko (Dic 19, 2018)

Anda mejor por un buen par de cajas!! Con parlantes de calidad media estas echo... Y no tendrás que invertir en watts del amplificador sino en caldad.


----------

